

Does this solve recruiting? Hiring based on recommendations from others.  - talbina
http://onething.com/

======
KoZeN
It's certainly not a bad start but one of the biggest headaches in recruiting
is ploughing through the large number of potential candidates to find the most
relevant and suitable candidates to bring in to interview. For this reason
alone, recruitment companies will continue to go from strength to strength.

The concept is decent but the people with the best reccomendations may not be
as suitable as someone with only a handful of recommendations but ticks all
the right boxes in terms of relevant experience.

